# nasal packing



## paula f3 (Mar 5, 2018)

We are having a discussion as to how to code a procedure.  Had a patient come in with nose bleed, provider states in documentation that he saturated  2x2 gauzes with Afrin spray a clamp was used to apply pressure with no active hemorrhaging.   Nasal packing performed with tampon, hemorrhaging was controlled.The provider is saying that code 30903. Not sure I agree as coders desk reference gives a description of "uses extensive coagulation or extensive packing."

Please help.

Paula


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking at the RVU breakdown the biggest difference i see between the codes is Complex lists electrocautery equipment and probes in the practice expense component in additon to the afrin, packing and silver nitrate which is included in both. It seems more like simple vs complex which is for hard to control bleeds.

Click on thumbnail for practice expense break down for complex.


----------

